# handgun opinion



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

What do you think of the Taurus 454 casull raging bull?


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

They are a good gun. I have shot my friends and is good but I have heard that quality control is ???able though.
Ray


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My dad has one. I think it is very well made. Very nice gun to shoot, almost no recoil. Not many uses for it though..


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Too big for a holster and too short for a rifle rack. Loud too. JK guys. All big bore revolvers are fun to shoot! Burl


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i think i would rather have a 44mag in a ruger super redhawk


----------

